

A fresh look at OOP with concurrent objects [Spark Scheme] - zitterbewegung
http://vijaymathew.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/a-fresh-look-at-oop-with-concurrent-objects/

======
spooneybarger
yes its cool that you can do this sort of concurrent oop in scheme, but man,
there is an awful lot of boilerplate there. if you want to do something like
this, a language where it is less of an idiom would seem to be a smart path to
follow ( i say this as someone who really likes scheme ).

